# coyote hunting during deer season



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

Coyote hunting in zone 1 and 2 has been closed during firearm deer season (november 15 to 30) for a few years and I can't find the reference this year in the hunting guide. It is in my 2008 hunting guide on page 30. I am wondering if the resident CO around here knows if the law is still in place or has it been removed. Please, no opinions on why or why not and also no rumors from your second cousins' sisters' boyfriends' mechanic.


----------



## captjimtc (Aug 10, 2005)

GO to their website and look under coyote hunting. That's where I found it.


Coyote Hunting Season:
Statewide July 15 - April 15
See Notes 1 and 2 below.
Residents possessing a valid small game license may hunt coyote during the established season.

Gray and Red Fox Hunting Seasons: Statewide Oct. 15 - March 1
See Note 2 below.

Note 1: Coyote may be taken on private property by a property owner or designee all year if they are doing or about to do damage on private property. A license or written permit is not needed.

Note 2: See Nighttime Raccoon and Predator Hunting for specific regulations governing the hunting of these species at night.


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

I checked there before I started this thread. As you can see, no reference to the season being closed from November 15 to 30 in zones 1 and 2. This was in the 2008 hunting guide and it's not there anymore. I am trying to find out if it was really lifted or not.


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

The coyote season closure during the firearm deer season was covered under WCO 3.610 (b), however the WCO was changed. If you check WCO 3.610, you will not the closure anymore. 

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/ChapterIII_128581_7.pdf


----------



## captjimtc (Aug 10, 2005)

flinch said:


> I checked there before I started this thread. As you can see, *no reference to the season being closed from November 15 to 30 in zones 1 and 2.* This was in the 2008 hunting guide and it's not there anymore. I am trying to find out if it was really lifted or not.


I believe the term "STATEWIDE" clarifies that there are no restriction on any zones....


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

Just trying to get clarification that the removal of the line from the hunting guide is not an accident.


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

flinch said:


> Just trying to get clarification that the removal of the line from the hunting guide is not an accident.


It was removed from the law so it was removed from the guide, no accident.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

The 15 days in which coyotes *could not* be taken (November 15th - 30th) was eliminated this fall at the NRC meeting. Coyote season in Zone 1 is now July 15th - April 15th with the exception of private property, where they can still be taken at anytime if they are doing or about to do damage.


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

Thank you.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I love Coyote hunting.

All my friends know that.

Any time one of them has a question, they say "Go ask Mitch!"

I don't always have the answer to some of their questions. Then they say things like..Well geeze, if a Coyote nut like you doesn't know all the laws, then I'm just going to say forget it and stay home!

*Is there any ONE PAGE, where ALL of the Coyote regulations are written, posted or otherwise available for me to read?* 

To clarify...I'm not talking about see page 15 then page 35. Now if you read under the section Hunter Orange requirements... 

I'm asking...when the laws were compiled, is there a chapter that is devoted to all things Coyote?

This is just so confusing to so many of us. I'd be willing to bet my rifle that no one person on this forum knows EVERY rule with 100% absolute certainty.

Who do I call or E-mail?

When I find out the answers, I'll post them here. This way we won't be searching through the game guide like it's a hidden word game in the Sunday funnies.

Mitch


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

Mitch, I don't know if this will help but here is a link to the wildlife conservation laws which the guide is derived from. This should be current with the exception of any real recent decisions. You can go to the section on coyote hunting and hopefully get most of what you are looking for:

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141-120756--,00.html


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> *Is there any ONE PAGE, where ALL of the Coyote regulations are written, posted or otherwise available for me to read?*
> 
> To clarify...I'm not talking about see page 15 then page 35. Now if you read under the section Hunter Orange requirements...
> 
> ...


No, there is not one specific section. Laws, all laws, are forever changing, sometimes because of safety, sometimes some legislator get a sliver in their butt or whatever other reason.

I used to know every rule with 100% certainty because I kept up with the laws and in many cases had a hand in changes but I don't anymore because I don't constantly keep up with changes.

Call or e-mail the District Law Supervisor where you are hunting.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the response.

So far I have 25 questions to ask.
I plan on posting the answers in our Predator forum.
Most I already know the answer to but will ask any way just because it pertains to Coyote hunting.


Mitch


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm glad to see the restriction was lifted(15-30th).


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Mitch -- the DNR makes a 1-2 page .pdf "digest" for turkey, bear, waterfowling, antlerless deer, etc. I see no reason why something similar shouldn't be available for coyote or small game in general. Maybe you should suggest it to someone.

KW


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

JWICKLUND said:


> The 15 days in which coyotes *could not* be taken (November 15th - 30th) was eliminated this fall at the NRC meeting. Coyote season in Zone 1 is now July 15th - April 15th with the exception of private property, where they can still be taken at anytime if they are doing or about to do damage.


Was it this fall? I thought it was 2009. Seems like it was a topic of conversation at deer camp last year.


----------

